# 1918 Harley



## zephyrblau (Dec 31, 2013)

looks to be pretty high on the WOW factor; 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1918-Harley...ultDomain_0&hash=item51b7365ed8#ht_102wt_1105


----------



## chitown (Dec 31, 2013)

*Fraud Alert!!!*



zephyrblau said:


> looks to be pretty high on the WOW factor;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1918-Harley...ultDomain_0&hash=item51b7365ed8#ht_102wt_1105




*Not a Harley!*

That is a Michigan City Excelsior frame!!! The lower top tube joins the seat tube is clearly an Excelsior! Serial numbers look Excelsior also.

Badge is mega-repop!

Michigan City Excelsior features


----------



## zephyrblau (Jan 1, 2014)

I didn't have any interest going in & was hoping someone would step up & clarify the issue. 
thanks Chitown!


----------



## MantonSmith (Jan 2, 2014)

I have never seen fender braces like that before.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2014)

hopefully we never will again....


----------

